# Need help with Global West Upr Control Arms



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

After assembly of the front end of my 65 I ran into a strange situation.I'm using Global West Upr and Lwr control arms with CPP drop spindles. Cpp stock height coil springs. With all assembled the upr arm bump stop is bottomed against the frame while at rest??? Is that normal? I dont have the weight of the body on the chassis yet so I dont know if it going to be a problem or not? Should I cut off some of the bumpstop? Here is a pic of the bottomed out bump stop.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

No problem, wait until body is back on the chassis and of course, then torque upper control arm bushing nuts which should be loose until all weight is back on the frame. otherwise, arms are all pre-loaded.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

pontiac said:


> No problem, wait until body is back on the chassis and of course, then torque upper control arm bushing nuts which should be loose until all weight is back on the frame. otherwise, arms are all pre-loaded.


:agree
I am running similar set up, 65 with Global West upper and lowers,CPP 2" drop spindles- only difference is i ran the QA1 coil overs. you need some weight to move the arms up.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Great guys. Thanks for your assistance. I was really hoping that was what I needed. I didnt want to do anything until the true weight is on the chassis. Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Crusty as a side note what are you runnin for rear coils? It looks like our are setup similar. Yours has a nice stance. How bout header clearance? And lastly, I see your running an X pipe setup. Thats what I'm looking at running too. Anything I should stay away from or look out for there? Thanks Vern


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

My rear height may be about 1/2 lower than stock height, I had 2" drop rear springs but they were to low so I put a spacer in. Also have the QA1 adjustable shocks in rear. The headers clear fine but I am running an 02 LS1 with stock headers and a custom made stainless exhaust with x-pipe and magna flow mufflers, no cats. Not sure if that helps you:cheers


----------

